# iPhone Firmware 1.1.1 is available



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

Don't update if you've got an unlocked phone, otherwise it'll become inoperable (at least until another hack is created).

Apple: iPhone Firmware 1.1.1 Is Out, Now Testing for Unlocked iPhones Bricking - Gizmodo

Apple iPhone Firmware 1.1.1 Out - my iPhone is now useless


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Well that didn't take long...

Quote from Gizmodo:


> Update 3:26PM: OK, I have updated to 1.1.1 in my _unlocked_ iPhone. It works. You have to put the AT&T card before starting. Video upcoming. Testing of unlock too.


A7


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

I'm a moron, I updated the software to 1.1.1 and now iTunes says both my AT&T and Rogers sims are invalid.. Tried downgrading the software but it wouldn't let me..

My phone was unlocked using the hardware method. Guess I'll have to wait for the dev team to release some new software


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

G42G6 said:


> I'm a moron, I updated the software to 1.1.1 and now iTunes says both my AT&T and Rogers sims are invalid.. Tried downgrading the software but it wouldn't let me..
> 
> My phone was unlocked using the hardware method. Guess I'll have to wait for the dev team to release some new software


why did you do this? Did you have automatic updates turned on in iTunes and it updated by itself? I've turned auto updates off in iTunes, but I'm still afraid to connect the phone to my Mac! Or did it ask you if you wanted to update and you said yes?


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

It asked me to update and I clicked yes


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

What was the version of the firmware that the unlocking worked on? Is that still available?

If I bought a new iphone it would probably have the new 1.1.1 on it right?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

jackyk said:


> What was the version of the firmware that the unlocking worked on? Is that still available?
> 
> If I bought a new iphone it would probably have the new 1.1.1 on it right?



'Aint necessarily so. New firmware takes a while to trickle down from the factory floor to store shelves. The stock that's selling right now ought not to have the new firmware. But how long that will continue to be the case is anyone's guess.

Best advice to anyone out there using an unlocked iPhone is to hold off on any updates to either the firmware or iTunes until the community has had a chance to work its hack-fu on both.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm unlocked via turbo sim and as much as I want the wifi store on my phone, I'll definitely be holding off until someone can confirm it doesn't affect my unlock.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

i'm pretty sure i've read this, but you can install the previous versions of the firmware correct?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

jackyk said:


> i'm pretty sure i've read this, but you can install the previous versions of the firmware correct?


Not after you've upgraded to 1.1.1.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

last night when I hooked up my phone itunes asked me if I wanted to update the phone, obviously I said no, and I even clicked the button saying "Don't tell me this again" So hopefully it won't pop up again untill I force it to look for updates....


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm even scared to sync it to itunes. Might just disable the ethernet connection while I sync it. Am I being over-paranoid?


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

harrisjr said:


> I'm even scared to sync it to itunes. Might just disable the ethernet connection while I sync it. Am I being over-paranoid?


You should'nt I synced it last night...just denied the update...


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

anyone have a link to a tutorial to just activate the phone as an ipod? im gonna head to buffalo tonight but just in case I get it and its 1.1.1...


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Just to clarify for everyone-

- there is no going back from a 1.1.1 update
- if you have modfied your phone in any way (unlock, 3rd party apps, false actvation) you will 100% guaranteed have either a relocked, useless phone, or one which has both been relocked and won't accept any sim you try, even a new, unused one from AT&T
- there are no activations, 3rd party apps, or unlocks that work with 1.1.1

So in other words, do not update until solutions are tested and verifed as working.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

And for those of you feeling that you just can't wait to get all the extra goodies offered in the new firmware, Wired has just published a helpful comparison chart (not entirely accurate, but it makes a good point)...


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Good chart... unless you absolutely NEED the wifitunes and dont care about anything else this upgrade-skip is a no brainer.

And as for syncing the phone, I've got mine plugged in right now and no issues. I'm still on 1.0.2 and its syncing the calender, addressbook bla bla bla with no issues. Just dont upgrade, and everything will be fine!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, the hacks will be updated soon enough...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Really, if you are hacking anything whether its the iP, Mac, Win, other apps, etc. you would be wise to just disable all system and application automatic updates that you can find. This gives you full control on the situation.

In the case with the iPhone, I recommend that you leave both iT to 7.4.1 and iP to 1.0.2. Be patient, resist the temptation to risk all your time and efforts so far... be fortunate that your phone & ipod is stable and functions.

It will not be too long until the next set of tools and processes are released. The momentum is here, and the dev team that brought us the hacks will do it once again (their website has already been updated to reflect the new challenges ahead).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Why 7.4.1? I have 7.4.2 and no problems so far...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

zlinger said:


> Really, if you are hacking anything whether its the iP, Mac, Win, other apps, etc. you would be wise to just disable all system and application automatic updates that you can find. This gives you full control on the situation.
> 
> In the case with the iPhone, I recommend that you leave both iT to 7.4.1 and iP to 1.0.2. Be patient, resist the temptation to risk all your time and efforts so far... be fortunate that your phone & ipod is stable and functions.
> 
> It will not be too long until the next set of tools and processes are released. The momentum is here, and the dev team that brought us the hacks will do it once again (their website has already been updated to reflect the new challenges ahead).


I think you brought this up in another post somewhere. Software update or itunes update has nothing to do with the phone firmware. I doubt Apple would be that sneaky and try to do something they have never done before. Force an update to screw paying customers. If they wanted to be sneaky, they wouldn't of warned everyone before the update that it was going to brick your phone. 
Just leave your phone and relax. The only good thing from the firmware update that I would of liked right now is the increased speaker volume and the ability to turn off edge without messing with the username all the time. That would be handy but not a show stopper for me. Remember, just say no (to iphone updates)!


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah I have 7.4.2 as well and no issues here...


----------



## trentblue (Sep 29, 2007)

An Old Soul said:


> Just to clarify for everyone-
> 
> - there is no going back from a 1.1.1 update
> - if you have modfied your phone in any way (unlock, 3rd party apps, false actvation) you will 100% guaranteed have either a relocked, useless phone, or one which has both been relocked and won't accept any sim you try, even a new, unused one from AT&T
> ...


This all sucks...I think I accidentally upgraded to the 1.1.1 when I first plugged it into itunes. But I can't even figure out how to check and see what version of the firmware is installed.

I was following THIS guide. 

I got stopped at Part 2 and thought it might have been something I did earlier so to make sure I had the right firmware I tried to go back to the first step and reinstall the iphone firmware. 

After I couldn't get my iPhone to reboot so I get that yellow triangle again so I can restore the firmware....but eventually got:










BUT now the iphone is stuck displaying the above image and won't do anything else even when I reboot it.

And when I try to go through itunes and install 1.0.2 I get:










This is seriously depressing.


----------



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> And for those of you feeling that you just can't wait to get all the extra goodies offered in the new firmware, Wired has just published a helpful comparison chart (not entirely accurate, but it makes a good point)...


Some of the new double tap features (home button and space bar) in 1.1.1 would be pretty useful, but I'll stick with 1.0.2 for now until new hacks come out.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Just to clarify so that I don't brick my baby. It is the "Check for Update" button in the iPhone window within iTunes that does the actual download of the latest firmware from Apple. And then a prompt appears for firmware 1.1.1 to install, the user then clicks "OK to Brick"... oh. I meant to say, "OK to Update" (*** do not do this ***).

I just want to be clear on which careless action to avoid, and whether a 1.1.1 warning is displayed. About my comments earlier, the reason I suspended at 7.4.1 is because I knew it was stable, and I didn't want to fuk around with it. 

But I'm still unclear on whether we are safe to do a restore (if needed), and then a rebuild back to 1.0.2. Wouldn't we be screwed either way now without a way to upgrade/downgrade firmwares outside of iTunes completely???


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

If you declined to download the new firmware 1.1.1 then you should be safe to restore if anything happens to your iphone since it will restore you phone to 1.0.2. So far I have not read of a reliable way on how to downgrade from 1.1.1 to 1.0.2 .

Make sure to uncheck the "Check for updates automatically".
Cheers


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

How to at least partially unbrick an iPhone (courtesy of gizmodo)

How to Unbrick an iPhone (UPDATED: Confirmed, it Unbricks but Still Can't Call)


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

So I heard that the iPod touch's 1.1 update fixed their issues with the screens. Does anyone know if this applies for the 1.1.1 update for the iPhone?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Some people have reported it works, others say it doesn't do s***. Personally, I don't believe it does anything, since it's a defect in the LCD itself... but hey, I'm open to seeing some actual proof. But at this point I don't believe much of anything posted on the web these days..


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I just sit back and have a good laugh. We're all pissed off that our iPhones no longer function despite knowing full well in advance Canadians had no official support. I find it especially humorous how so many thought it was just a simple matter of unlocking a locked phone and all would be well. And now this. 

Seriously. Wait for the "Canadian version."


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

New instructions how to roll back the Apple firmware upgrade, but you can't reactivate the phone--yet.

Downgrade from 1.1.1 to 1.0.2 - The iPhone Dev Wiki


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I bet Apple's dev team is watching and learning from everything these guys post and implementing fixes in their next update. It's great R&D for them, cuz they've got people finding flaws, posting them, then they can just fix em for the next release, and make it even harder to crack..... doh!


----------



## jaws01 (Nov 17, 2006)

kloan said:


> Why 7.4.1? I have 7.4.2 and no problems so far...


I am also running 7.4.2. no problems here.


----------



## trentblue (Sep 29, 2007)

I am one of the unlucky ones who upgraded to 1.1.1 -  

So I am tragically waiting for the Dev team to come up with something.

The weekend developments were good and it's nice to have the iPhone at leas operating like an iTouch...but I'd really like those phone features I was promised!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

trentblue said:


> The weekend developments were good and it's nice to have the iPhone at leas operating like an iTouch...but I'd really like those phone features I was promised!


Who promised you the phone features? Was it apple? No, it couldn't have been Apple, since they DON'T sell it in Canada.

You weren't promised anything, but if you were, part of that promise should have been "no guarantee Apple won't do something to break the hacks"


----------



## trentblue (Sep 29, 2007)

Garry said:


> Who promised you the phone features? Was it apple? No, it couldn't have been Apple, since they DON'T sell it in Canada.
> 
> You weren't promised anything, but if you were, part of that promise should have been "no guarantee Apple won't do something to break the hacks"


You're quite the angry fellow aren't you? 

Relax it was only a joke. I bought an iPhone and the phone part doesn't work...it's frustrating. Ha ha frustrating. Of course I'm not blaming apple for that you tool...it's at least 50% Rogers' fault as well.

Regardless - you sound like you're angry with people trying to unlock the cell phone...when realistically, if you're in a country that doesn't currently sell the iPhone and you're trying to unlock it -> you're the most loyal customers apple has.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Garry said:


> Who promised you the phone features? Was it apple? No, it couldn't have been Apple, since they DON'T sell it in Canada.
> 
> You weren't promised anything, but if you were, part of that promise should have been "no guarantee Apple won't do something to break the hacks"


But hey, they sell it in the USA. It is GSM after all, so should work worldwide. If I want to buy and hack that is my choice. It is my phone.

How about we all also clog the telephone lines of Apple. What about rotating protests at Apple. Loud complaints at the genius bars. Apple probably doesn't give a **** anyway.

If my phone stops working if do a 1.1.1, then perhaps a mysterious motherboard issue will occur that will fry the circuits requiring me to sent it in to get a new phone. Hmmm. That earphone plug seems to be ****ed. Better get a new phone..


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

zlinger said:


> But hey, they sell it in the USA. It is GSM after all, so should work worldwide. If I want to buy and hack that is my choice. It is my phone.
> 
> How about we all also clog the telephone lines of Apple. What about rotating protests at Apple. Loud complaints at the genius bars. Apple probably doesn't give a **** anyway.
> 
> If my phone stops working if do a 1.1.1, then perhaps a mysterious motherboard issue will occur that will fry the circuits requiring me to sent it in to get a new phone. Hmmm. That earphone plug seems to be ****ed. Better get a new phone..


You raise a couple of very stupid points.

You have every right to hack your phone, you have no rights to complain about it after. If you hack it and then upgrade it (after being warned not to upgrade) then you have no reason to "clog the lines of Apple". Some of us may have a legitimate reason to call Apple. 

Why should the rest of us suffer the increase in prices down the road because you try to "fry the circuits". Who do you think eventually pays for your fraudulent replacement unit? Future Apple customers do, including me. 

I posted this in another thread. Go and buy a brand new automobile. Find someone who can modify the on-board computer, or the engine, or the powertrain or something else... Then take it back to the dealer for warranty service and see if they honour it. 

I'm getting tired of all of the whiners.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> I posted this in another thread. Go and buy a brand new automobile. Find someone who can modify the on-board computer, or the engine, or the powertrain or something else... Then take it back to the dealer for warranty service and see if they honour it.
> 
> I'm getting tired of all of the whiners.


Oakbridge: No whining here. I love my hacked iPhone. Works like a charm. I know the rules of the game, and am fully prepared to pay the consequences if I do something wrong during a hack job. Knew this right from the beginning, and so should everyone else. 

Just to clarify a bit more on my argument earlier. I should have added that if Apple is proven to be deliberately inserting damaging code into firmware to nuke iPhones completely then this is fundamentally not right. So fair is fair. Apple can fix it by reflashing the firmware in one of their secret labs in Cupertino, and replace the jolted circuits. Then sell back as a refurb, then they have more sales (since many refurb buyers never pay the full price anyway) :lmao:

Using your example above. I wouldn't be taking my car back to the dealer for warranty service. I would be taking it into a custom garage that specializes in pimping rides and tweaking performance. The dealers know these shops exists. But they do not upload damaging code that makes your car inoperable.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

zlinger said:


> Oakbridge: No whining here. I love my hacked iPhone. Works like a charm. I know the rules of the game, and am fully prepared to pay the consequences if I do something wrong during a hack job. Knew this right from the beginning, and so should everyone else.


You should've left it at that.



zlinger said:


> Apple can fix it by reflashing the firmware in one of their secret labs in Cupertino, and replace the jolted circuits. Then sell back as a refurb, then they have more sales (since many refurb buyers never pay the full price anyway) :lmao:


Makes no sense. When Apple takes a product back, refurbishes it and resells it, it's at a loss at that point. The transportation, service, parts, manpower and discounting all contribute to a loss per unit. It's a recovery game with refurbs for Apple and not profit. And why would they do this for someone that broke the license/warranty agreement by hacking their iPhone and then bricking it when forewarned?



zlinger said:


> Using your example above. I wouldn't be taking my car back to the dealer for warranty service. I would be taking it into a custom garage that specializes in pimping rides and tweaking performance. The dealers know these shops exists. But they do not upload damaging code that makes your car inoperable.


I'm not sure if the auto analogy is best to compare it too because car manufacturers do not make their cars exclusive to any roads, highways, gas brands, etc. And car manufacturers allow pretty much anyone change the oil on your car and a lot of non branded service stations can fix the car without nullifying the warranty as long as they meet standards and certifications. To make a car inoperable takes much more then "damaging code". You tweaking and modifying your factory standard car not only may damage the vehicle but it gets more serious that that. It may also affect the safety standards of that vehicle endangering yourself and those around you. And brake emission / street legal standards which is against the law. So it's a much more serious matter tweaking a car then tweaking your iPhone.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Update 1.1.1 DONT DO IT*

If you update the firmware baseband coding becomes bricked PERIOD. Currently solutions will only return it to a very expensive iPod. The firmware lockdown this time around is baseband embbeded at writes to read only area of firmware ( very similar to eeprom flash coding ). Flash coding is reflashed through HRDWARE VENDOR or through BRUTE FORCE using variable voltage flashing. So if you are fimiliar with electronic counter measures and the resulting effect then you know exactly why your iPhone is now an overpriced iPod


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Exactly why I think it was a deliberate attack on unlocked iPhone users.


----------



## dijon45 (Oct 4, 2007)

So is it really worth for me to go today and get an iPhone? Or should i just go out and get an iPod Touch??


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

*Waiting...*



dijon45 said:


> So is it really worth for me to go today and get an iPhone? Or should i just go out and get an iPod Touch??


What about waiting for the iPhone to be released in Canada? Is it a matter of life or deatch to not get an iPhone right now?


----------



## dijon45 (Oct 4, 2007)

The only reason why i was concidering to get an iPhone was because i need a new iPod after my screen cracked on it. At first i was thinking about the Touch then after looking at a few sites i really liked the other applications that the iPhone comes with. So right now im just not sure if i should just wait for the iPhone to come to Canada or to just take a risk and go to Buffalo today and hope to get a 1.0.2. so i can attempt to unlock it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I got my iPhone because I lost my Nano on a flight while changing planes or the airport (may have fell out of my backpack during the shuffle). My iPaq was a piece of ****e too with horrible battery life, bs music capabilities, and dropped calls occurring all the time. It even made out calls all by itself from time to time.

So did I want to spend more money on an iPod, or wait for the iPhone. So I waited and waited... no iPhone.. waited more. Nothing. Didn't have music also in the car and hated burning CD's. So I said f-it. Drove to Seattle.. bought an iPhone and other stuff. Went home. Hacked it and it works perfect and now I have my PDA, Cell, and iPod all in one. Thats why I bought the iPhone... If I had the choice today to get the Touch, I would still go for the hacked iPhone. The price is great, no contract with Rogers... not to mention also that there is nothing better then carrying only one device in your pocket... now if only I can upgrade to 1.1.1.


----------



## dijon45 (Oct 4, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I got my iPhone because I lost my Nano on a flight while changing planes or the airport (may have fell out of my backpack during the shuffle). My iPaq was a piece of ****e too with horrible battery life, bs music capabilities, and dropped calls occurring all the time. It even made out calls all by itself from time to time.
> 
> So did I want to spend more money on an iPod, or wait for the iPhone. So I waited and waited... no iPhone.. waited more. Nothing. Didn't have music also in the car and hated burning CD's. So I said f-it. Drove to Seattle.. bought an iPhone and other stuff. Went home. Hacked it and it works perfect and now I have my PDA, Cell, and iPod all in one. Thats why I bought the iPhone... If I had the choice today to get the Touch, I would still go for the hacked iPhone. The price is great, no contract with Rogers... not to mention also that there is nothing better then carrying only one device in your pocket... now if only I can upgrade to 1.1.1.



Did you have to unlock it in order to use the applications that comes with the iphone? or is it useable right out of the box just without the phone??


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

dijon45 said:


> Did you have to unlock it in order to use the applications that comes with the iphone? or is it useable right out of the box just without the phone??


Unlocking issues aside, you need to at least activate the iPhone using one of the open source applications available out there. Doing so will let you use features other than the phone. Unlocking (which is the next step) is what lets you connect to the GSM provider of your choice. 

Without activation, you have nothing more than a $400 brick in your hands.


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

Apparently TurboSIM works with 1.1.1 fine, you just need to activate with AT&T first (even a cancelled SIM will work so long as it was activated once).


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

My problem with Apple is that they deliberately bricked customers iPhones. It's like a car like the other member said. You have a car and you modify it. Now the car company finds out and they come and mess with the car making it not work. BUT it's your car. It worked perfectly fine before the company stepped in and made it inoperable.

My Uncle didn't uncheck autoupdate and sync and he just plugged his iPhone in and came back to a brick. That' crap, and Apple is alienating its most loyal customers by doing this. There is no carrier that Apple has made a deal with here in Canada, and it angers me that they did this. I'm dissapointed in a company I've been a fan of for YEARS, since my Performa 6300 back in 1995 when was only 8!

I'm not expecting them to fix it for free or anything, but I also do not expect them too purposely brick phones.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

g.c.87 said:


> My problem with Apple is that they deliberately bricked customers iPhones. It's like a car like the other member said. You have a car and you modify it. Now the car company finds out and they come and mess with the car making it not work. BUT it's your car. It worked perfectly fine before the company stepped in and made it inoperable.
> 
> My Uncle didn't uncheck autoupdate and sync and he just plugged his iPhone in and came back to a brick. That' crap, and Apple is alienating its most loyal customers by doing this. There is no carrier that Apple has made a deal with here in Canada, and it angers me that they did this. I'm dissapointed in a company I've been a fan of for YEARS, since my Performa 6300 back in 1995 when was only 8!
> 
> I'm not expecting them to fix it for free or anything, but I also do not expect them too purposely brick phones.


I was the one who gave the car example, and I have also been one of few that have continued to state that those of us who purchased an iPhone for use in Canada by unlocking it knew that there was a risk. I deliberately waited until there was a software unlock, I didn't want to modify the hardware of my phone. In my eyes the software unlock, while still a risk, was less of a risk than the hardware modification method. BUT it was still a risk. 

So your Uncle not following the cautions that ALL of the unlocking instructions sites were very clear with has nothing to complain about. 

You might even compare it to an instruction from the manufacturer "do not submerse your device in water". If you fail to follow this instruction and the device stops working do you have the right to complain about it?

As I have said before, I'm becoming sick of the whiners who feel that it is a right to be able to unlock any device.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

If you need to flash the firmware so that you can load 1.1.1, try connecting a pair of jumper cables to the aluminum casing of the iPhone. Then connect the other end to your car battery. But stand back when you do this in case something goes wrong.beejacon


----------



## HWood (Oct 9, 2007)

*Need to unlock IPHONE with Version 1.1.1*

Bought an iphone a week ago and found out that it is version 1.1.1
Had a friend buy one and he was able to get it unlocked..I suspect it was a previous version.
Is there any way of unlocking this phone so i can use it on Fido or rogers

Appreciate some advice...


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

HWood said:


> Bought an iphone a week ago and found out that it is version 1.1.1
> Had a friend buy one and he was able to get it unlocked..I suspect it was a previous version.
> Is there any way of unlocking this phone so i can use it on Fido or rogers
> 
> Appreciate some advice...


You have to wait until they release a unlock for 1.1.1, until then your SOL.


----------



## HWood (Oct 9, 2007)

zlinger; said:


> If you need to flash the firmware so that you can load 1.1.1, try connecting a pair of jumper cables to the aluminum casing of the iPhone. Then connect the other end to your car battery. But stand back when you do this in case something goes wrong.beejacon


uhuh


----------



## HWood (Oct 9, 2007)

*thanks*


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to Buffalo on the 21st to catch a Bills game. I'm thinking about trying to pick up an iPhone. The smartest thing to do is to wait until it is officially released in Canada, but i'm not going to lie, i want one now.

That said, is there anyway of knowing what firmware is installed before I buy the iPhone? If it does happen to be firmware 1.1.1, do we realistically see a hack coming out anytime soon?

There are plenty of unlocked iPhones available here in Ottawa on various websites, but i'm not sure if I can trust any of the buyers. Has anyone in Ottawa purchased an iPhone?

Thanks for your help guys and gals!


----------

